# large worldmark account owner rent units to public?



## travelhome (Sep 3, 2008)

Is it allowed for large worldmark account owner to rent units to public?

For example, they run this as a business: acquire a large WM account, make reservations many months ahead for the holiday weeks at the desirable locations, and rent these units to public to make a profit. Of course, they will have the risk of being responsible for any damages but this risk is no different comparing to the risk that any other deeded week TS landlord are facing. 

Is this being practiced? Does WM BOD know about this and is this allowed?


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 3, 2008)

Allowed - dangerous but allowed


----------



## ajdon (Sep 3, 2008)

*Renting*

Wasn't there a rather long post by some Tugger (about 3 weeks ago) with Fairfield Mega-points who was doing just that and Fairfield locked her accounts...?


----------



## Al Veolus (Sep 3, 2008)

" 2.15 Renting of Units. A Member other than Declarant may charge a fee or rent for the use of a Unit during such Member's Vacation Credit Uses by a guest or invitee. However, the WorldMark Board of Directors may determine to either restrict or place conditions on rentals at particular resorts to comply with laws or restrictions by governing entities, so that the club can own and operate at a resort location; and so that no excessive financial burden is imposed upon The Club."


----------



## bnoble (Sep 4, 2008)

Wyndham explicitly allows rentals in FairShare Plus, no worries.  There are two different strategies.  Most are Plat VIP, and so try to use the 60-day discount/upgrade to get inventory for as little "capital" as possible.  They don't really impact most regular members much, because they don't tend to reserve many well-in-advance weeks.  I do know of one TUGger that reserves inventory in advance, but I suspect that's because this TUGger is not VIP, so there is no advantage to waiting.


----------

